# Copper DSL at 300Mbps over 400m?



## qubit (Apr 21, 2010)

Just when you thought that copper telephone wires had reached the end of the line for fast broadband, there's a new technology that extends there life. This one seems to do it by suppressing crosstalk:



> DSL Phantom Mode involves the creation of a virtual or “phantom” channel that supplements the two physical wires that are the standard configuration for copper transmission lines. The source of DSL Phantom Mode’s dramatic increase in transmission capacity lies the methods by which it eliminates interference or “crosstalk” between copper wires, and bonding that makes it possible to take individual lines and aggregate them.



I'm well within the 400m limit to my telephone exchange so could theoretically have this, but I would still prefer a fiber connection though. That remains fast, whatever the distance and is less prone to faults.

TG Daily


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2010)

*Bump!* No one interested in this? 

This sort of thing tends to be quite high on an enthusiast's agenda.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Im interested in this, but not very technically minded when it comes to stuff like this, Im assuming this is for the UK


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not country specific in the article, but I think it applies anywhere you have a copper-based communications infrastructure. So it could apply to America just as well as the UK.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah that is some crazy shite.  I did not think a wimpy phone line could handle that kind of flood!

I would expect it to take forever to integrate here in the US though - it is software though, right? or even hardware on each end , but not along the line? that at least gives some hope!!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2010)

DSL ?  I'm lucky to have telephone. 
Verizon is never going to do squat where we live. Our land lines still run through analog switches. :shadedshu

A local Telco co-op (not too far away) ran *fiber* to everyone's homes in their area. 
Top bandwidth offered is 3Mb.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

Kreij said:


> A local Telco co-op (not too far away) ran *fiber* to everyone's homes in their area.
> Top bandwidth offered is 3Mb.



LOL wtmf  there was a gag reaction to that... ty! lol


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's an awesome tech - I'm looking forward to having a 100mbps connection at home.  With how media distribution is changing (netflix streaming, IPTV, etc) I only see home internet connections growing.

I'm sitting on 25mbps at home now, and love it.  And it's over copper - VDSL2.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 22, 2010)

Verizon is the local telephone service here so this will never happen, I will stick with DOCSIS 3.0


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 22, 2010)

Fiber? Must be strands of cotton at that speed


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> DSL ?  I'm lucky to have telephone.
> Verizon is never going to do squat where we live. Our land lines still run through analog switches. :shadedshu
> 
> A local Telco co-op (not too far away) ran *fiber* to everyone's homes in their area.
> Top bandwidth offered is 3Mb.



I don't understand, are you stuck with dial-up internet access? I hope not, buddy!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2010)

qubit said:


> I don't understand, are you stuck with dial-up internet access? I hope not, buddy!



No, my friend, I have satellite. The best thing I can say about it is that it does not suck as hard as dial-up for downloading and surfing. Dial-up was better for online games. It had better ping times.

Welcome to my world 
That's okay though, when I get fed up with my crap internet connections I just go out and shoot something. lol


----------



## theonedub (Apr 23, 2010)

400m from the exchange is pretty damn close. Most people who suffer with poor DSL speeds are the ones much further from the exchange. People within 400m are most likely already capable of receiving 20+mbps lines. I want DSL tech that improves speed over distance


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, satellite, expensive, but preferable. As counterintuitive as it sounds, dial-up would have better ping times because of the much shorter distances involved. I remember seeing an article on this ages ago.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2010)

For all you people who have a 10Mb+ connection I just want to say ... [Posted word removed by obscene language filter. Level 9000].

LOL ... Yes I am always keeping up on the new broadband tech and this looks promising.
High speed over copper is as awesome achievement, and a testiment to the people who keep working to make it better.


----------



## MadClown (Apr 23, 2010)

qubit said:


> Ah, satellite, expensive, but preferable. As counterintuitive as it sounds, dial-up would have better ping times because of the much shorter distances involved. I remember seeing an article on this ages ago.



Ive played with a guy online that has satellite and his ping was around 90, vs 250-400 on dial-up.  Nonetheless, were's my 300Mbps connection, I have a hundredth of that bandwidth lol.  Can't complain though, I never lose connection with my DSL, my friends lose their cable connection from time to time.


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> For all you people who have a 10Mb+ connection I just want to say ... *[Posted word removed by obscene language filter. Level 9000].
> *
> LOL ... Yes I am always keeping up on the new broadband tech and this looks promising.
> High speed over copper is as awesome achievement, and a testiment to the people who keep working to make it better.



Oh, come on now, I've gadda know what the posted word was!  

Yeah, I can very well relate to the feelings that give rise to such words.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/15332019.png[/URL]
> 
> Sigh.



Kreij im guessing you cant get any point to point or wireless providers in your area. at my cottage had a 1.5 mbit up and down connection that used an antenna up in a tree. was fairly good except when it rained. then got like 800ms.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Sigh.



Ahahahah





No wonder though. Your packets go to outer space and back to the server that's 50 miles away. Mine cross the oceans over those ~8000 miles.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Ahahahah
> 
> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/15343050.png[/URL]
> 
> No wonder though. Your packets go to outer space and back to the server that's 50 miles away. Mine cross the oceans over those ~8000 miles.



i want a legit speed test bta go go go!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys someone claiming a 300Mbps at 400m is like a guy claiming he can throw a 110MPH fast ball from 20 feet.  :shadedshu  It's pointless...


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i want a legit speed test bta go go go!!



I was advertised 1.5 Mbps. Welcome to India


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I was advertised 1.5 Mbps. Welcome to India
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/791413271.png[/URL]



ouch. Im honestly surprised you could hold 300ms over 8k miles though


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ouch. Im honestly surprised you could hold 300ms over 8k miles though



Latencies don't have much to do with bandwidth. I can play on Central US BC2 servers with ~200 ms, which is fairly playable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Latencies don't have much to do with bandwidth. I can play on Krugan's Chicago BC2 server with ~200 ms, which is fairly playable.



o no i know its just surprising. one time i think i ping'd australia and got like 800


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ouch. Im honestly surprised you could hold 300ms over 8k miles though


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 23, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Guys someone claiming a 300Mbps at 400m is like a guy claiming he can throw a 110MPH fast ball from 20 feet.  :shadedshu  It's pointless...



well its more or less if the technology works. Copper has always been limited by its crosstalk and distance capabilities. if this actually works, could happen.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually, its a very good thing for service providers.  They can run fiber lines to the neihborhood entrances, and then go over copper the rest of the way, which is already in place...Infact this is what ATT's doing right now with Uverse if I am not mistaken.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 23, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Actually, its a very good thing for service providers.  They can run fiber lines to the neihborhood entrances, and then go over copper the rest of the way, which is already in place...Infact this is what ATT's doing right now with Uverse if I am not mistaken.



It is, fiber to the neighborhood then DSL to the house


----------

